# Talking Spirit Board Taken Over By The Spirit Of Halloween. The Era Of Ouija Is Over.



## Scavenger Eye Studios (Jul 3, 2016)

(Took me a little time, but I figured out I needed to save it as a JPEG to get it big enough to read.)


----------

